# How To Tape and Glaze Drywall Inside Corners.



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

https://www.mur-wall.com/blog/how-to-tape-and-glaze-drywall-inside-corners


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

impressive!!!!


----------



## OtherbrotherMoore (May 25, 2017)

Mur-Wall said:


> https://www.mur-wall.com/blog/how-to-tape-and-glaze-drywall-inside-corners



funny i had 2 rooms to do today and did it just like dat:yes:


----------



## Mapache Drywall (Oct 15, 2016)

you use tube for glazing to add more mud? just change to plastic applicator


----------



## fermatt (Jan 6, 2021)

I need to buy those tools, looks like you can save tons of time


----------

